# Emersed aquatic plants with carnivorous plant layout



## manini

Hi. Just wanted to share a photo taken of a friends 60F tank that was extremely well put together. Enjoy.

His foreground plant is UG. There are other emerged form of plants in the tank.


----------



## FarCanal

Just stunning ... simply stunning!


----------



## joshvito

this is a beautiful tank.
Is there any water movement, or is it stagnant?


----------



## ferchu22

Amazing tank! It's always "open", I mean, without any lid?
Regards


----------



## wet

Breathtaking tank. Instantly goes on my all time great list. Could you or your friend tell us more about it? Anything from species to age to technical specifics would be great. Might be the tank to beat at AGA!

Great pictures too. Thank you!


----------



## doubleott05

is that riccia in the water or something else?


----------



## xJaypex

doubleott05 said:


> is that riccia in the water or something else?


I think he said it was UG


----------



## xJaypex

Oh and this is definitely a GREAT tank, is now one of my favorites!


----------



## doubleott05

i must say that is an impressive display of UG since i dont seem to find a co2 unit.


----------



## doubleott05

lets get some stats on that thing please


----------



## ragn4rok

superb!.... How to combine carnivorous plants that hate mineral water, with immersed stem plants that needs good root nutrition...


----------



## manini

Here are more photos for you all to enjoy.


----------



## maestro

manini said:


> Hi. Just wanted to share a photo taken of a friends 60F tank that was extremely well put together. Enjoy.
> 
> His foreground plant is UG. There are other emerged form of plants in the tank.


I would first like thank my friend JoJo who is the owner of Aquascapes here in Honolulu, Hi. His shop is an ADA themed shop with everything you need to create the scape of your dreams. His awesome creations and displays in the shop exemplifies his knowledge, experience, and dedication to the hobby. Also a big mahalo for the pictures he took. Very professional and well done!

To all of you who commented to this thread, Thank you very much for your kind comments. I'll try to answer all of your questions here. The scape created here with this tank is an emersed aquatic, carnivorous plant bio in an bog layout. 
The tank is an ADA 60F, lighting is provided by a suspended hydroponics (4) 24" 24w 6400k t5's, and an Achmea 24" 36w 6500k t5 for a duration of 14-16 hrs.
The substrate used is a 50/50 mix of peat and sand, a basic mix used for carnivorous plants that require an acidic low nutrient soil.
The carnivorous plants used in the layout are found naturally in bog conditions include Dionera-the venus fly traps, Drosera-the sundews, Sarracenia- the American pitcher plants, also various emersed Utricularia:U. Gramnifolia, U.Livida, U. Monanthos, U. Prehelensis, Other CP's grown in moist but not wet environs include Pinguiculas, Australian pitcher plant-Cephalotus, 'Wooly sundews also from Australia of the Petiolaris Complex, and a few others. The emersed grown aquatic plants included eleocharis sp. hair grasses, various mosses, HC-Hemiantus callictriodes, Hydrocotyle 'Sib', A few Rotalas- Indica, mini, floaters - mini water lettuce, frogbit, and azola.
The tank is an 'open top' tank with no cover or humidity dome, temperature and humidity are monitored by a digital hygrometer that normally stays in the low-mid 80's, and 70%-80% respectively. The plants are misted or squirted with a baster once in the morning and evening. There is no filtration used nor co2, and no fertilization regiment, CP's will not tolerate ferts in an enclosed enviroment. RO is used as sole water source initially and is filled to a level just above the roots of the plants. Utricularias appreciate a little flooding above their leaves once in a while, other cp's should never be submersed. The bog and pond areas are stagnant and will need to changed every other day or so with fresh RO water. I use a turkey baster to suck water out and for refilling. The only other thing that I added to the tank initially and with every water change is an very effective product called EM-1 which is an live Microbial Inoculant of effective Microorganisms that will keep your substrate and water features "sweet".
All plants used in this layout were grown and propagated from my various collection of Rainforest CP's, and other CP's in wetland environs under green house, semi- shade conditions or full sun. The plants suffered a little when brought indoors under artificial lighting from their transition of outdoor cultivation. For the first few weeks supplemental lighting was added with two clip on 
cf spirals 100w 6500K ea. Most sundews can handle as much light as you can give the without burning. A small table fan on its low setting was also used for air circulation.
Again, thank you very much for your nice comments and interest. I hope I covered all questions?


----------



## manini

Thanks Maestro for all of the information. Again, awesome tank!!!! Thank you for the kind comments also.


----------



## doubleott05

wow thats great and i thought i was doing good with a 4x4x4 in tank with HC in it

fantastic


----------



## Tex Gal

Absolutely gorgeous! How ingenious! I love all the colors and textures. When you add to it that these are carnivorous plants it's just too cool! I'm loving the entire scape!


----------



## maestro

Thank you Tex Gal for the nice comments. The melding of an emersed /carnivorous plant scape is very challenging one that requires daily tending, for replenishing evaporation, trimming more aggressive emersed aquatic plants ex: HC, various hair grasses, Hydrocoytyle "Sib", and others that tends to overrun the more slower growing carnivorous plants, and other aquatic gardening chores. The hours spent on maintaining this layout goes unnoticed as it returns and rewards you with it's beautiful array of colors, it's wonderful, almost all-season display of blooming flowers, and the surprises with new growth that crops up often. The carnivorous plants/emersed aquatics layout offers a interesting up-close experience of how these weirdly beautiful, "Avatar" type creations attract, trap, and utilize these foods (small bugs, gnats, ants, and other insects for their nutrition. . .simply amazing. . .It also allows you a physical interaction with them through supplemental hand feeding. They'll will await you with gaping 'mouths', and sticky fingers, seemingly saying, "feed me, feed me"  Definitely a scape/layout to try for those who need to be challenged. Happy aquascaping!


----------



## maestro

Thank you LIUXIANGFEI for your bump! I don't know how your post got deleted


----------



## Tex Gal

So how do you feed these guys? I see you say hand feeding but the bugs have to come from somewhere. Quite a turn of events - bringing bugs inside the house. It looks like you maintain this inside. I don't think I see one dead leaf or stem! (Talk about daily maintenance.... a labor of love!)



maestro said:


> it's beautiful array of colors, it's wonderful, almost all-season display of blooming flowers, and the surprises with new growth that crops up often.


That's one of the amazing thing about these plants. Many times it's just the leaves of the plant that offers the same cornucopia of color that a full bouquet would offer. The blooms are just a little extra spice. It's just amazing the beautiful things the Lord has made. ...and we haven't even discovered half of them!


----------



## maestro

Tex Gal said:


> So how do you feed these guys? I see you say hand feeding but the bugs have to come from somewhere. Quite a turn of events - bringing bugs inside the house. It looks like you maintain this inside. I don't think I see one dead leaf or stem! (Talk about daily maintenance.... a labor of love!)
> 
> That's one of the amazing thing about these plants. Many times it's just the leaves of the plant that offers the same cornucopia of color that a full bouquet would offer. The blooms are just a little extra spice. It's just amazing the beautiful things the Lord has made. ...and we haven't even discovered half of them!


This particular layout is maintained indoors facing a picture window in my fish room. They produce an attractant that entices and lures bugs to them, eventually trapping their prey with sticky dew, trapping pitchers, or closing mouths (venus fly traps). Most of the insects that they attract are small enough to enter through window screens like ants, gnats, mosquitos, etc. It offers a 'Go Green', safe alternative to insecticidal sprays in the home (or fish room). An occasional supplemental feeding is done with FD tubifex or bloodworms, powdered between the fingers and sprinkled over the traps, or also with tiny bits of defrosted bloodworms fed via tweezers, or by very small live crickets for the Venus traps. It's all to cool!. . . My fish in other tanks around the fish room are seemingly displaying envious behavior at the front of their tanks, from all the attention the "new tank" is getting, trying desperately to convey a silent telepathic message. . . " hello..we're hungry tooo! haha........


----------



## 4f1hmi

Simply stunning! thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## davemonkey

Absolutely amazing set-up! Do my eyes deceive me, or do I see some type of Erio or Lachnocaulon? Perhaps those are just different hairgrasses I'm seeing?


----------



## shark1505

IMHO, I hate people like you. You always make me feel bad about my tank . Great job on the tank though, really a nice layout:hail:. I hope my tank will get that good some day .


----------



## brighty K

Well done. Unique. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Newt

Really neat set up.


----------



## maestro

Thank you '4f1hmi' and 'brighty K' for your kind comments. And thank you APC for allowing us, the aquatic plant hobbyist around the globe, a place to learn and educate ourselves in the hobby thru sharing our knowledge, our experiences, and our creativity's with each other.


----------



## maestro

davemonkey said:


> Absolutely amazing set-up! Do my eyes deceive me, or do I see some type of Erio or Lachnocaulon? Perhaps those are just different hairgrasses I'm seeing?


There's always interesting plants that seem to magically appear without planting. The plant in question seems to be an 'Erio' of some sort, I haven't identified it, but it emerged next to a Austrailian Wooly sundew dressed in a pot with NZ long fibered sphagnum moss. It could easily be confused with close relatives, Lachnocaulon or Syngonathus. I just added it to the scape because it fit in to the flora 
of the 'Bog' layout. And thank you also for your nice comments.


----------



## maestro

shark1505 said:


> IMHO, I hate people like you. You always make me feel bad about my tank . Great job on the tank though, really a nice layout:hail:. I hope my tank will get that good some day .


Aloha 'Shark'! Thanks for your comments. I'm sorry that it gave you a 'negative' emotion. I was hoping to produce an 'Inspirational' reaction to creativity in future aquascapes for those who had the interest and the need, to be challenged. I'm positive that your tank and your scape/layout will eventually be as inspirational to others someday! Learn and understand the provisions, needs, and requirements of the flora and fauna of your aquatic garden. Love your tank.... Tend to it religiously, and exercise patience, and it will return it's beauty as your reward. You are the Creator of your own 'Eden', if you've spent hours admiring the end-product of your creation, then that's all that matters....stand proud, give yourself a pat on the shoulder. . . .you are on your path to an awesome scape! Happy growing. .


----------



## maestro

Newt said:


> Really neat set up.


Thank you 'Newt' and Aloha!


----------



## Aelyph Finrel

Wow this is very beautiful and wonderful! I love CPs and have some myself but they are in regular pots outside lol.


----------



## maestro

Aelyph Finrel said:


> Wow this is very beautiful and wonderful! I love CPs and have some myself but they are in regular pots outside lol.


Thank you 'Aelyph' for your kind remarks. Of all the exotic terrestrial, epiphytic, and aquatic emersed/submersed plants that I keep, the CP's are one of my favorite. 99.9% of all my variety of CP's are maintained outdoors. This particular tank was created for an Aquascape lay-out contest/show to display and promote a 'different perspective' to aquascaping. Aquarium keeping is no longer just an enclosed habitat for housing our fish, pets, or plants...it has sinced progressed to being exhibited and maintained as an Aquascape, a terrarium, a vivarium, a palludarium. and most recently as a ripparium. The Neo-Aquarist now has the opportune to express his/her artistic creations thru natural aquascaping, biotope replication, or by ingenious creativity.


----------



## fishyjoe24

hi what type of light fixture are you using.. it looks like it can just clap and old it's still up from the back of the tank.. I like that. is that custom are does some company make those legs. thanks.


----------



## maestro

fishyjoe24 said:


> hi what type of light fixture are you using.. it looks like it can just clap and old it's still up from the back of the tank.. I like that. is that custom are does some company make those legs. thanks.


Hi, there's two lighting fixtures that I use as the main lighting for this layout. The fixture in question is a clamp on manufactured by Archaea. It provides 36w of 6500K T5 lighting in an aluminum 24" fixture. It has an excellent polished reflector, and a unique telescopic leg and swivel for choice options of height and light illumination angles. The other lighting supply is a suspended system above the tank, is a Hydroponic set-up and has four 24" 24w 6400K T5 lighting in a polished, mirrored reflector. The combined set-up has an illuminating duration of 14-16 hours and provides a total of 132 watts of light.


----------



## wet

I love that you're consciously using this tank to break rules and traditional ideas about aquariums, maestro.

And congrats for your well-deserved place on APC's front page!


----------



## simwiz

I just love it!!! I didn't know one could do so beautiful things within a 4-glass container! Congratulations! Maestro!!! :hail:


----------



## maestro

Thank you 'Wet' and 'Simwiz' for your gracious remarks. To be on APC's front page is an unexpected surprise....thank you APC for allowing me to share this with others of similar interests. . . thanks again, I stand graciously, and humbly, honored. . . . .


----------



## Bunbuku

*beautiful* tank maestro:hail:

I had been contemplating setting turning my unused mini-M/Solar setup into a terrarium with terrestrial moss and other bog plants. Now seeing your tank I think I'll change over to UG. Too bad its too hot to buy plants over the internet right now.

What substrate are you using? I only have AS and Flourite on hand. I am hesistant to use the AS as the NH3 release might burn the UG.

Also do you think these plants _need_ to eat bugs on can, we supply nutrients by other conventional means? (root tabs liquid ferts, etc).


----------



## maestro

Thank you 'Bunbuku' for your nice compliments. UG comes from the family of bladderworts, and submersed as a foreground or scape filler, makes a very nice carpet as an alternative to Eleocharis hair grasses, HC, Riccia, etc. In it's emersed state, it will produce blooms of beautiful mini orchid like flowers, in white, blueish, or pinkish hues. That mini-M/solar will make an awesome terrarium. The substrate that I used for this layout is a 50/50 mixture of sphagnum peat and sand, and is a basic blend used for CP's. And yes, fresh Aqua-Soil will burn out the newly planted roots and bladders (traps) of UG. If you must use fresh AS, I would rinse the amount you will be using, in a pail, for a few days to neutralize some of the ferts. Once the UG has been established, you could fertilize occasionally with a very, very, dilute dose of liquid ferts. Most CP's are very sensitive to ferts. UG's will trap micro/planktonic animals with their bladders in the water column. I haven't intentionally introduced any microscopic foods for the UG , but I did notice some newly hatched gammarus (scuds) in the water column which I'm sure the Utri's are enjoying. Good luck with your project, I'm sure it will be an awesome display!


----------



## JeffyFunk

Bunbuku said:


> Also do you think these plants _need_ to eat bugs on can, we supply nutrients by other conventional means? (root tabs liquid ferts, etc).


Most carnivorous plants can be "fertilized" by feeding them powdered milk (or so I've read - not sure where, though). Most experts, however, suggest you simply feed your plants "bugs" as suggested in the following link (Most aquarium stores usually carry the following bugs so this shouldn't be an issue):

http://www.sarracenia.com/faq/faq2440.html

Meat or bugs w/ too much fat in them are not good for carnivorous plants. Most insects they would naturally eat are actually very lean. Housefly's are not good to feed to carnivorous plants as well; They're the Big Mac of insects - not very nutritional and bound to lead to health problems if eaten regularly (If they caught one or two, i wouldn't remove them, but i don't think it's a good idea to feed them to the carnivorous plants either. Sarracenia may be the exception since they normally catch a lot of flys, but don't quote me on that.)

Feeding with powdered milk has been suggested for the easy to feed plants like drosera, pinguicula, etc. Utricularia, as far as i know, feed on microscopic bugs in the water so I'm not sure how to feed them other than raise bugs. (I'll also freely admit that I was never into Utricularia much either - what fun is a carnivorous plant when you can't see the trapping mechanism?).


----------



## Bunbuku

You know I just realized Hikari and other companies sell different types of freeze-dried critters - bloodworms, mealworms, brine shrimp etc. I wonder if CPs can eat these?

Not sure whether other members of the household will be happy about introduction of live bugs into the home. LOL!

Dried milk? The stuff is usually skimmed so there won't be fat, just protein.


----------



## JeffyFunk

Bunbuku said:


> You know I just realized Hikari and other companies sell different types of freeze-dried critters - bloodworms, mealworms, brine shrimp etc. I wonder if CPs can eat these?


My guess would be that most carnivorous plants would go for the freeze-dried insects w/ the possible exception of Dionaea muscipula (Venus Fly-Traps). Venus fly-traps actually catch and detect their prey in two distinct stages. In the first stage, prey has to trigger the "trap" mechanism. This is done by vibrating one of the trigger hairs located on the inside of the trap (The "teeth" along the top are there fly-trap are not sensitive to vibrations). After the "trap" has been triggered, the plant then needs to confirm that it actually caught it's intended prey by sensing the struggling prey w/ its trigger hairs again. If the trigger hairs are indeed sensing prey (as opposed to debris or a human poking it w/ a toothpick), then the leaf will then initiate the digestion process of the prey by closing the fly-trap leaves even further together and releasing digestive enzymes to "eat" it's prey. This is why I believe that Venus Fly-traps won't eat freeze-dried critters.

I believe that some Drosera (Sundews) actually have a similar trapping mechanism as well (at least some of them - I'm thinking of the difficult-to-grow-indoors temperate ones from North America) where the digestive process is initiated by detecting a struggling insect and then bending it's dew-covered tendrils around it's prey to digest it, but not all of them.


----------



## Newt

I can't stop looking at the pictures of this tank.
I find it captivating and totally awesome.
Great job and hard to believe you're a beginner. If so I should take up a new hobby as I could never create such a spectacular scape. Not even with my terrarium.

Selling any plants?


----------



## Submarinr

Beautiful scape maestro!
I've been contemplating a paludarium setup using some bog CPs - which are slowly becoming my next big obsession 

This is a great inspiration!


----------



## maestro

Hi 'Newt', I am totally humbled by you and all the other members who have responded with nice compliments, and for all of your interest and appreciation on the outcome of this layout. It was created and laid-out to promote, and incite new interest with 'different perspectives' in aqua-scaping. I have always been an advocate of the "Natural designed Aquarium" and held supportive interest of the varied spectacular scapes one could create. I have maintained similar scapes over the years in various tanks of 1 gallon as terrariums/vivariums, to a 125 gallon tall acrylic paludarium. I believe every aquarists/aquascaper posseses an ability to create the scape of their dreams. . .acquire knowledge, and develop skills pertinent to the maintenance, requirements, and needs of your scape, allow your creativity, and your 'minds-eye' to visualize these goals, and of course, to exercise patience. . .The beautiful, wonderful, and inspirational scapes that we all admire are the "end product" of the efforts, and accomplishments of it's creator......what we don't see, is the time consumed in it's maintenance, the trials, errors, disappointments, and losses we had experienced to reach this goal......it will eventually all come around. Happy scaping!


----------



## maestro

Submarinr said:


> Beautiful scape maestro!
> I've been contemplating a paludarium setup using some bog CPs - which are slowly becoming my next big obsession
> 
> This is a great inspiration!


Thank you 'Submarinr', ......to plan and layout a scape that eventually evolves into the beautiful, living scene you intended for it to be, is very gratifying......to see that this challenging effort has initiated an interest and inspiration to other hobbyist to exercise different perspectives to their artistic abilities in creativity, . . . is most rewarding... Go for it! . . .Dare to be different. . .Dare to be challenged! Happy scaping.


----------



## amphirion

obviously, this looks like a very well established tank. my only concern is what are you going to do when winter comes around. you have a whole slew of plants that have different dormancy requirements.
-Sarracenia and Dionaea require cold wet dormancies (down to ~mid 30F range)
-Mexican Pinguicula need dry warm dormancies when they enter the succulent stage
-the Australian Woolies (my favs btw) require dry cool dormancies (~mid 60F range).

how are you going do it or have you already accomplished this? i would really love to see a setup like this work. but im too scared to pull something like this off.


----------



## maestro

amphirion said:


> obviously, this looks like a very well established tank. my only concern is what are you going to do when winter comes around. you have a whole slew of plants that have different dormancy requirements.
> -Sarracenia and Dionaea require cold wet dormancies (down to ~mid 30F range)
> -Mexican Pinguicula need dry warm dormancies when they enter the succulent stage
> -the Australian Woolies (my favs btw) require dry cool dormancies (~mid 60F range).
> 
> how are you going do it or have you already accomplished this? i would really love to see a setup like this work. but im too scared to pull something like this off.


Thanks for your "concerns" and input. I am not an "expert" on carnivorous plants, but having almost a decade of keeping and cultivating these wonderful, challenging species, I do feel that I can elaborate on the variety of CP's mentioned above, based purely on my growing experiences. The CP's in the layout include Sarracenia, Pinguicula, Dionaea, Bybilis, Cephalotus, and various Drosera, including colonies of Australian "Woolies'. From all of the CP's that are cultivated outdoors, the Sarracenias, and Dionaeas are the ones that require the most attention when winter season comes around being that they do require a cold dormancy. They will be removed from their pots, tops cropped, their rhizomes/bulbs will be wrapped in moist long fibered sphagnum moss, placed in a ziplock bag, and put into the veggie bin of the refrigerator for their dormant resting period of 3 to 4 months. The above mentioned plants in the scape will be removed likewise and prepped accordingly. They are small, young plants and will leave minimal 'empty' spaces which may be replaced with 'Winter' growing sundews or some other varieties, till they can be replanted again in the Spring. The 'Pings' will remain in the scape and will be very lightly watered bi-weekly to moisten the substrate and allowed to dry, the Aussie Sundews does not actually require a 'dry' dormancy, and will keep on growing if kept wet. The Bybilis has no dormancy period, it just grows to maturity, flowers, sows it's seeds, and dies. New plants will emerge in the spring. Other Sundews and CP's will remain in the scape and allowed to fullfill it's life cycle. As in nature, the scape never remains as initially started, but continually evolves with new growth, and seasonal changes (flowering, dormancy,etc.), rewarding you with it's captivating beauty. [/QUOTE]..."I would really love to see a set up like this work. but im too scared to pull something like this off." This scape as mentioned is a very challenging one requiring full dedication to it's maintenance and care, to understanding it's needs and requirements, and have a wilingness to accept this challenge with an open outlook and a positive attitude! What procedure or technique was used to create a scape, may work for one and not another, even if the attempt was duplicated step for step. You just have to initiate the attempt and see if it works for you. . . . Happy growing Thanks again for you input!


----------



## amphirion

thanks for answering! almost a decade seems good enough for me. 
looks amazing--and im glad to see someone who takes serious care in cultivating his plants, and their plethora of demands. "full dedication" is inadequate to describe what you are doing!


----------



## maestro

Thank you 'Amphirion' for your kind compliments. May your creations be as rewarding and inspirational to others. . .


----------



## Steven_Chong

Brilliant!!! Simply brilliant my friend! Fantastic! Da kine wen' broke my eyes, da bugga is so goo' lookin'.

Please let me see it next time I go back home-- and say hi to Jojo for me!  Maybe some of you Hawai'i guys could squeeze a trip up here to Niigata for the IAPLC? Jojo came last year which was super cool! I'm sure even Amano would be break a smile at the sight of this tank!


----------



## maestro

Aloha Bruddah Steven, Many Mahalos for 'Da kine' kind words. One comment from The Great Grandmaster Amano himself would be da mos-test, ulti-mostest, best-test, 'Da Kine' eva, cuz! Haha, like brudda IZ says, "...All good fun..." Will express my Aloha's to bruddah JoJo next time I go. Mahalos & Aloha!


----------



## GimmeGills

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## maestro

GimmeGills said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you "Gimme"!


----------



## snail_chen

What a unique and impressive setup!


----------



## totziens

Very impressive tank. Wish I can keep my tank as neat as yours instead of having all jungle tanks


----------



## maestro

Thank you guys, "snail chen" and "totziens" for your gracious comments. "Very impressive tank. Wish I can keep my tank as neat as yours instead of having all jungle tanks." The more creative and complex you get with your scapes and layouts, the more demanding the efforts become towards continued cultivating maintenance chores like controlling and trimming vigorous growth, removing dead or dying stems and leaves, or replanting plants from/to the scape, etc. to keep the intended layout. The disciplined efforts you put into it will return and reward you with it's beauty.


----------



## maestro

With the end of the year events and Holidays approaching soon, I would like to wish all APC members and everyone a very happy one. Around the globe, the aquascaping trend in the aquarium hobby has cultivated tremendous interest and creativity with impressive displays of planted tanks. And with the advent of new propagating/cultivating systems, equipment, filtration, lighting, substrates, and new plants, etc., becoming available, I foresee this exciting and challenging faction of the hobby being around for awhile. May all your layouts, and aquascaping creations and efforts be an impressive and inspirational one to others. . . . Happy Holidays and aquascaping!


----------



## drongo12

Quite the display. There are quite a number of species in the scape, great job of gathering all these plants, and the concept is well received, so well received that i might attempt something like this myself. i have a fish room that is fairly humid, i might try something along these lines in there. Thanks.


----------



## NefTaLo

OMG, Idont believe, it's real?, you're own, really. i waiting for more pictures.


----------



## maestro

drongo12 said:


> Quite the display. There are quite a number of species in the scape, great job of gathering all these plants, and the concept is well received, so well received that i might attempt something like this myself. i have a fish room that is fairly humid, i might try something along these lines in there. Thanks.


Thank you. A compliment on the outcome of this layout is always received with gratitude and appreciation. . . . .To see that this effort has effected and initiated an inspiration to others, if to only a few, to take on and attempt with this or a similar scape, is most rewarding, bringing to fruition an opportune to exercise and challenge individual creativity.


----------



## m3177o

wow. simply stunning. is your friend a member of APC?


----------



## vancat

AWE
some


----------



## novianto.sutardi

hi maestro,

how about the update of this tank?


----------



## Tex Gal

This is such an amazing tank. It's really one of a kind. I'd love to see an update!


----------



## jerrytheplater

Very beautiful tank. Just seeing this thread now. 

Question: How are the S. purpurea doing after winter dormancy? How do you keep them small? How about the other Sarracenia's?

You said you keep the plants potted in the tank so you can remove them for dormancy. Good job hiding the pots. Not visible at all.


----------



## maestro

Aloha everyone! Just realized the thread has rekindled an update interest in the emersed aquatic/carnivorous plants layout. The tank is very much alive, bursting with new growth and colorful displays. I will update with pics soon. Currently focusing a lot of time on another exciting, challenging, scape/layout to meet a deadline for an upcoming show.


----------



## maestro

jerrytheplater said:


> Very beautiful tank. Just seeing this thread now.
> 
> Question: How are the S. purpurea doing after winter dormancy? How do you keep them small? How about the other Sarracenia's?
> 
> You said you keep the plants potted in the tank so you can remove them for dormancy. Good job hiding the pots. Not visible at all.


Hi Jerry, Thanks for your sharing your comments. Actually, there are no plants that has been added to the scape, that are potted. All plants were removed from their pots and are planted in the layout. Younger Sarracenia plants up to 2 years old are little more forgiving when requiring a winter dormancy period. The Sarracenia's, S. Puprurea, S. Psittacina, and S. 'Dayna's Delight', were left in the scape and fared well with very little or no dormancy resting period.


----------



## karatekid14

I can't even say how amazing this is. When I went to his store Jojo had the best Nature Style I have ever seen.


----------



## karlhigh

maestro said:


> Aloha everyone! Just realized the thread has rekindled an update interest in the emersed aquatic/carnivorous plants layout. The tank is very much alive, bursting with new growth and colorful displays. I will update with pics soon. Currently focusing a lot of time on another exciting, challenging, scape/layout to meet a deadline for an upcoming show.


 Any new pic?
opcorn:


----------



## TarantulaGuy

Updates!


----------



## manini

Here is a photo of the tank 1 year after....sadly this is the only one that I can find. I will try to see if I can find more.


----------



## Newt

You say you are a Beginner. I cant wait until you are experienced!
Magnificent work.


----------



## TarantulaGuy

Amazing, are those sundews sticking way up outta the tank?


----------



## Travis.808

Man, that is beautiful! Great work! Love it!


----------



## WeedCali

Still Amazing!


----------



## wabisabi

I found some pics of this awesome setup and wanted to share. Hope maestro and manini don't mind. Sorry they were taken with an iphone. Enjoy!!


----------



## Travis.808

Siiick!!! :jaw:


----------



## manini

Thanks for adding more photos wabisabi!


----------



## 954baby

Nice eriocaulon's, That stuff grows wild in my backyard. I recently added a few to my emersed setup.


----------



## Cavan Allen

That's _Eleocharis_.


----------



## Klaus07

which one do you think it is Cavan, im guessing 954baby's is acicularis, the one in Hawaii I dunno. 

Klaus


----------



## iXik

i did a similar project
it's low tech but really enjoying my eye
i use it to keep some various colors heteropoda shrimps and pair of razbora galaxy for breeding tank
i think there is one of starting two anentome helena snails still clearing other snails plague
filtering shrimp took a walk across room from there, and one amano shrimp 'just dissapeared' when left for my bro for maintenance... but it will be about 9 months from planting and 3 fry galaxys are growing quite nicely


----------



## Lusher

I like it...


----------



## Lusher

How often you mist or spray it with water


----------



## Ligyron

manini said:


> Here is a photo of the tank 1 year after....sadly this is the only one that I can find. I will try to see if I can find more.


Really nice and a great photo too!

Might inspire me to do something like that...


----------



## jerrytheplater

Is this tank still growing? Would love to see a photo now.


----------

